# Topics > Entities > Companies >  DJI Innovations, small unmanned aerial systems (UAS) for commercial and recreational use, Guangdong, China

## Airicist

Website - dji.com

youtube.com/DJI

vimeo.com/dji

facebook.com/DJI

twitter.com/djiglobal

linkedin.com/company/dji

instagram.com/DJIglobal

DJI on Wikipedia

Founder and CEO - Frank Wang

Products and projects:

Mavic Mini, compact and portable quadcopter

RoboMaster EP Core, educational robot

RoboMaster S1, educational robot

DJI Goggles, goggles designed for seamless FPV flying with DJI products

RoboMaster, annual robotics competition

Osmo Action, dual-screen action camera

Osmo, camcorder

Spark, mini quadcopter drone

Mavic Pro, foldable, lightweight quadcopter drone

Matrice 600 (M600), hexacopter drone

Agras MG-1, agriculture drone 

Inspire, quadcopters

Phantom, quadcopters

Spreading Wings S900, lightweight, highly portable frame

----------


## Airicist

Article "Review (with video!): DJI Phantom 2 Vision quadcopter"

by Ben Coxworth
November 13, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Review of the Phantom 2 Vision quadcopter

Published on Nov 13, 2013




> DJI Innovations recently released its Phantom 2 Vision quadcopter, the camera-equipped successor to its popular Phantom model. Since then, we've received a review unit from the company, and gave it a whirl. Boy oh boy, did we ever like it!

----------


## Airicist

Phantom 2 Vision @ CES - Time to fly

Published on Nov 29, 2013




> The Phantom 2 Vision makes everyone an aerial photographer. Try it for yourself at booth 42009, but DJI won't stop there.

----------


## Airicist

DJI Introduces the Phantom 2

 Published on Dec 12, 2013




> The Phantom 2 is unbelievably easy to fly. Combined with smooth, stabilised footage from the H3-2D gimbal, aerial cinematography and videography has never been easier. It's light, rugged and perfect for travel.

----------


## Airicist

DJI Innovations S1000 drone hands-on

Published on Jan 7, 2014




> Ben Popper takes a hands-on look at the DJI's latest prosumer drone, the S1000.

----------


## Airicist

Hands-On with the DJI Phantom 2 Quadcopter 

 Published on Jan 18, 2014




> After you get enough practice flying a mini-quad the next step is something like DJI's Phantom 2 mid-size quadcopter. We go hands-on with this quadcopter at CES 2014 and learn about its flight and video recording capabilities, transmitter controls, and GPS auto-return ability.

----------


## Airicist

DJI - Built to Create 

 Published on Jan 26, 2014




> At DJI we understand the power of creativity. Not only its ability to create beauty, but its ability to change the world for the better. We believe our flying platforms, stabilization technologies and cameras give creators the tools they need to unleash their ideas and let their creativity fly. It is this belief that drives us in everything we do.

----------


## Airicist

DJI - Inspiring Creativity-A Look Back at CES 2014

 Published on Feb 8, 2014




> Didn't get a chance to see us at CES? Watch all the excitement right here instead. Next year we'll be back bigger and better. See you there!

----------


## Airicist

DJI - Introduces the Lightbridge 

 Published on Feb 10, 2014




> DJI Lightbridge is an all new revolutionary 2.4G Full HD digital video downlink. DJI Lightbridge offers extremely powerful equipment packed into a small and light-weight form factor. By offering 1920 x [email protected] video data transmission from up to 1.7km (1.05miles) away, it's the ideal solution for the professional aerial photographer and FPV users. Set yourself free and remove the limits from low definition analog video transmitters.

----------


## Airicist

DJI - S1000 72 Hour Flight Test

 Published on Feb 24, 2014




> As a part of our commitment to building aerial systems you can rely on, we test every new design extensively. This is a video of a 72 hour S1000 test flight, designed to prove that its design can handle the rigors of regular flight. For safety reasons, its anchored to the ground and it is powered by an external power source.

----------


## Airicist

DJI - A2&WKM Feature-New Protection Function for X6 Multi-rotor 

 Published on Feb 25, 2014




> DJI A2 multi-rotor stabilization controller is a complete flight control system for various multi-rotor platforms, for commercial and industrial AP applications. It opens an unprecedented era of precise positioning and perfect flight control in harsh environments for flight control systems.

----------


## Airicist

Dji Phantom flies into Volcano

 Published on Jan 27, 2014




> Yasur volcano on Tanna island, Vanuatu
> Amazingly no phantoms where harmed while filming!

----------


## Airicist

Flying FPV with a DJI Phantom 

 Published on Mar 25, 2014




> Want to learn more about FPV? We are thinking about starting a series for you beginners on getting into FPV

----------


## Airicist

DJI - Introducing the Phantom 2 Vision Plus

 Published on Apr 6, 2014




> Eric Cheng, Director of Aerial Imaging walks you through everything there is to know about setting up and flying the Phantom 2 Vision+, from unboxing to setup to flight.

----------


## Airicist

DJI Ronin Gimbal hands-on

Published on Apr 8, 2014




> DJI's best known for its versatile photography drones, but the company's bringing its stabilization technology to ground-based shoots with the Ronin camera gimbal.

----------


## Airicist

DJI Phantom 2 Vision+ drone hands-on

 Published on Apr 8, 2014




> DJI's Phantom 2 Vision+ drone: the flying craft sports an integrated 1080p camera that can shoot solid stills and video alike, but the gimbal adds serious stabilization, keeping footage impossibly still
> Read more here: "Flying high above Vegas with the DJI Phantom 2 Vision+ drone"
> 
> by Zach Honig
> April 8, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Tested: DJI Phantom 2 Vision+ Quadcopter Drone 

 Published on Apr 8, 2014




> It may sound like the buzzing of a swarm of bees, but it's actually the whirring of the new DJI Phantom Vision+ quadcopter that we've been testing. We head out to Treasure Island to get some flying lessons and then sit down to explain why we're so excited about RC drone technology. The first part of this video was actually shot with the Phantom 2 Vision+!

----------


## Airicist

DJI - Phantom Firmware update Safety feature integration 

 Published on Apr 9, 2014




> All unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) operators should abide by all regulations from such organizations as the ICAO (International Civil Aviation Organization) and their own national airspace regulations. In order to increase flight safety and prevent accidental flights in restricted areas, the new firmware for the Phantom 2 series includes a No Fly Zones feature to help users use this product safely and legally.

----------


## Airicist

Brainstorm: A Short Film Shot on the DJI Ronin 

 Published on Apr 22, 2014




> A short film about taking chances and making the most of every opportunity, all shot on using the DJI Ronin.

----------


## Airicist

DJI Ronin - Behind the Scenes of a Long Take

 Published on Apr 22, 2014




> A look behind the scenes at the Brainstorm video. See the Ronin in action and think about how you can use it in your own productions.

----------


## Airicist

DJI Phantom 2 Vision+ with 3 Axis Camera Stabilisation - UAV Quadcopter Demonstration 

 Published on Jun 6, 2014




> At last the DJI Phantom 2 Vision+ gives all the features I want from a flying camera platform with improved camera resolution and control.
> I spent a great deal of time watching and talking to the demonstrators on the DJI stand at The Gadget Show Live 2014 event held at the NEC.
> I was very impressed with how much better this is compared to my Parrot AR Drone 2.0. Being four times the price it needs to be.
> 
> Here is a montage video I made from several clips that give you an overview of the key features:
> The newly updated Phantom 2 Vision+ drone comes outfitted with a 14-megapixel camera that captures 1080p high-def video at a rate of 30 frames per second. the drone camera also now has integrated stabilisation.

----------


## Airicist

DJI - Introducing the Ronin 

Published on Jul 8, 2014




> The DJI Ronin brings a new standard for stability and precision to film making. The Ronin is a handheld 3-axis stabilized gimbal system for capturing extremely smooth footage. Fast to set up, durable, and flexible it is ideal for the professional set. Customize it to your needs using the easy and intuitive app.
> 
> This video includes footage from shoots in Shanghai, China, Los Angeles, USA and Rio, Brazil.

----------


## Airicist

DJI Feats: Eruption at Bardabunga Volcano 

 Published on Oct 1, 2014




> DJI's first video in a series called "DJI Feats" takes you to the remote wilderness of an erupting Icelandic volcano, where Phantom 2 quadcopters are used to capture viewpoints of an exploding magma caldera too dangerous to be approached by manned aircraft.






DJI Feats: Eruption at Bardabunga Volcano (montage) 

 Published on Oct 1, 2014




> A companion piece to the first DJI Feat, which takes viewers on a journey close to the active lava eruptions of the Bardabunga volcanic system in remote Iceland. Footage was captured with DJI Phantom 2 quadcopters using Lightbridge for wireless, high-definition

----------


## Airicist

DJI - Slacklining over the cliffs in Hong Kong

 Published on Oct 13, 2014




> In one of the world's most exhilarating and dense cities, watch as these daredevils carefully tread two highlines strung high above one of Hong Kong's most breathtaking natural spots.

----------


## Airicist

DJI’s New Quadcopters (Inspire 1 & Phantom 2 Vision+)

Published on Dec 12, 2014




> DJI’s latest batch of quadcopters lets users get sky-high while capturing hi-definition photography and video. Take a look under the hood of DJI’s Phantom 2 Vision+ and Inspire 1 to see how the technology and advanced features are allowing for a bird’s eye view that was previously reserved for, well, birds.

----------


## Airicist

DJI CES 2015 New Product Announcements 

Published on Jan 7, 2015




> DJI's PR manager Michael Perry walks us through the new exciting innovations that DJI has revealed at CES 2015 in Las Vegas, Nevada.

----------


## Airicist

FPV Racing Phantom 2 Quadcopters! 

Published on Jan 14, 2015




> While at CES, Will and Norm attend a quadcopter showcase event at a closed off outdoor range just outside Las Vegas. We put on FPV goggles and race a pair of DJI Phantom 2 quads! They're not quite as fast or maneuverable as custom built multi-rotors, but they're still thrilling to race. Who's going to win?

----------


## Airicist

DJI M100 with Collision Avoidance System

Published on Jun 8, 2015




> We go hands-on with DJI's new M100 "Matrice" quadcopter! It's a developer-targeted platform designed for customization and carrying a variety of sensors. One of its new features is called Guidance: the use of multiple stereo and ultrasonic sensors for collision detection--this quad can theoretically detect obstacles and resist crashing into them! We also test two developer-made demos: camera control with an Oculus headset and flight with Leap Motion!

----------


## Airicist

DJI Games - A first look

Published on Dec 11, 2015




> The DJI Games held in Spitzerberg, Austria in July, 2015 is the world’s first drone competition to combine precision take off and landing in a race against time. See what the games are all about and join the next edition!

----------

